# Feminized Seeds?



## BigTree420 (Mar 24, 2008)

:bong: I am looking to buy seeds soon and i have never used or known anybody personally to use feminized seeds...i am just wondering if there are any out there worth using for an good outdoor grow??...i know there are alot of people against them but are there any advantages in them...any info would be appreciated...
:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 24, 2008)

yes there are a few good seedbanks, what strians you looking for, that way i could steer you in the right direction.....
toa


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 24, 2008)

well nothing to particular just something fairly easy to grow outdoors maybe in a little bit of a cooler climate any suggestions for strains would be appreciated 2


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 24, 2008)

sensiseeds, greenhouse seeds, theres a few really good banks out there- id try these two first bro.....


g/l!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 25, 2008)

well the adnvantage is to have all female grow (maybe) in fall. (yep even fem. seeds are not 100%). but the majority prolly will be fem. but advantage of doing a reg grow is get a good male and make some F2's of the seeds ya bought and not have to worry about beans for next year 
just my 2 bits


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 25, 2008)

i was looking at this site to buy from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/feminized-marijuana-seeds.html ....does that look legit 2 u guys?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, ive heard of MJ seeds.com and know them and i would assume there still legit-


ive ordered from them (mjseedco) once and got a free 15 seed freebie pack with purchase and it came stealth.

goodluck


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

www.everybodydoesit.com iv baught from this site before it come stealth and i got it so its legit


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 5, 2008)

try www.seedboutique.com greenhouse has fem 5 packs check them out


----------



## Mutt (Apr 6, 2008)

Femd are Not good for crosses or breeding either IMO
In the end they were selfed even if chemically, so trait is there. In my opinion. Just thought I'd post it up.


----------



## Cole (Apr 6, 2008)

I dont favor fem seeds id rather take my chance with 10 seeds then 5 fem. Just my opinion but its not my money do what you want


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm doing a fem grow right now. No complaints here. No balls on my ladies. I ordered from dr chronic. The beans are Sweet Seeds S.A.D. The prettiest girl in my room atm imo.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

I would probably buy normal seeds and keep a male to pollenate and you have more seeds for future grows and wouldn't have to buy that strain ever again. You could spend that money buying other strains. Just my thoughts though. Take care and be safe.


----------

